# Need help finding a good place to fish for and target bullhead catfish



## WombatMuffler

I have been unable to find any dependable information on where to locate a place in or somewhat near Northwest Ohio (within 2ish hours driving) that is public access for targeting bullhead catfish, even when I called DNR they just gave me places they _thought_ would be good for bullhead catfish, but stated they really had no idea. I went to the Toussaint Wildlife access area (per DNR suggestion) and the only thing there that I was able to catch were channels and drums. I know how to fish for them, the problem is finding a place where they are abundant and easily found/caught, any help will be appreciated. Please only respond if you KNOW the area you are suggesting has them in abundance, thank you


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly

Beach city dam has an abundance of bullheads.


----------



## winguy7

The dam ain't bad, but beach city backwaters are loaded.


----------



## no_luck_again

Sandusky Bay in late summer produces some larger bullhead in decent numbers


----------



## WombatMuffler

thanks all for your replies


----------



## WombatMuffler

Anyone else have any area near NW Ohio where they know from experience an area that I would be guaranteed to catch atleast a few of them?


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Any of the smaller creek/ river access points along rt. 2 have quite a few bullheads in them. Turtle creek access, toussaint river and even Metzgers marsh. I've caught a lot more at turtle creek access than the others, though it does have a sizable weekend crowd due to its convenient shoreline access and camping area right next to the water. Hope this helps.


----------



## WombatMuffler

Thanks all for your responses, if anyone has any other areas they know of from experience feel free to respond, thanks.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

WombatMuffler said:


> Thanks all for your responses, if anyone has any other areas they know of from experience feel free to respond, thanks.


No problemo. Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Gaius

I know it may be out of your range, but if you ever make it out to Mogadore Reservoir, hit the spot right by the parking lot on Congress Lake road. Bait up with hot dogs and you will slam bullheads. In fact just about anywhere on the lake you will slay them. I target channels and all I get are bullheads out of moggy. I must say that I usually keep a couple as the fry up real nice.


----------



## wolfenstein

I camped at fort firelands near Marblehead a few years ago and we caught lots of bullheads from shore in the back of the campgrounds. Not sure what body of water that is. Maybe part of east harbor


----------



## BigMha

Ladue Reservoir has a ton of them


----------



## WombatMuffler

Thanks everyone for all the information, still haven't had a chance to go check out the areas mentioned, so much rain coupled with work  , but I will keep you posted when I get a chance to go


----------



## afellure12

Gaius said:


> I know it may be out of your range, but if you ever make it out to Mogadore Reservoir, hit the spot right by the parking lot on Congress Lake road. Bait up with hot dogs and you will slam bullheads. In fact just about anywhere on the lake you will slay them. I target channels and all I get are bullheads out of moggy. I must say that I usually keep a couple as the fry up real nice.


How is Mogadore looking right about now with all this rain we've been having?


----------



## tkbiker

Wingfoot Lake is loaded with them also but located in NE Ohio.


----------

